# Any good alternative for lactulose?



## pelirroja67 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi to you all,I'm new to this board, and Dutch, by the way. But you americans seem to know so much more, have more research going on, more medication, compared to these ignorant dutch doctors.Sorry, frustration: my family doctor (here in Holland you don't get to visit a specialist without his approval, or you have to go to a private clinic) just put me back on the street last week after no more than 3 minutes wihtout any interest, compassion, advice, not even a glance.I've got IBS with constipation and severe visible bloating from ribcage down to vulva. No need to say this causes a lot of pain due to the trapped gas.I'm using lactulose for guaranteeing me a daily stool, and indeed it does. Without it I can't go for 5-7 days. which causes much more pain.But I read on this board that one of the side effects of lactulose is bloating. I already had a bloated abdomen before using the lactulose, but if it causes a surplus bloating, needless to say I want to switch to something else.Could you give me any advice on what to use instead? Those fibre bulk products also produce gas, so I just eat fibre from fruit, vegetables, wheat, etc., without adding extra.Is there anything (safe! not senna) that guarantees a daily stool as well but without the extra bloating? Is magnesium for instance enough in itself? It's also an osmotic, isn't it?Sorry for my long story, hope you all read it anyway.Nadia


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Miralax works MUCH better for me. Latulose made me REALLY SICK when I took it. Miralax is by prescription and comes in powder form. I take it every night.


----------



## pelirroja67 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks,I'm going to see whether or not this is marketed in Holland.Is it also something osmotic?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:But you americans seem to know so much more, have more research going on


One of the foremost experts worldwide on gut motility and IBS is *Andrï¿½ J.P.M. Smout MD, PhD*Academisch Ziekenhaus UtrechtGastroenterologiePostbus 855003508 GAUtrechtNetherlandsSince he does research, it is possible he could see as a research subject and technically not as a patient. Perhaps that bypasses the normal rules upon which you can see a doctor.


> quote:s it also something osmotic?


Yes and it *cannot* give you gas, which lactulose does.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, almost certain it is osmotic.


----------



## pelirroja67 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks to you all. God, I could really use some expert over here in Holland, as there doesn't seem to exist any medicine (can't even find Miralax, although I know its working ingredient), Zelnorm ï¿½sn't anywhere near the Dutch market (I contacted Novartis, but they didn't reply...) and none of the doctors I've visited sofar seem to be interested. They just do the obligate tests (had them all done 15 yrs ago) and off you go, back to life, or to the psychiatrist, as they like to suggest.So this doctor in Utrecht, is he only doing research, or actually treating patients?Because I can do it on my own, just use my savings and do it without any doctor's reference.Never mind if you don't know, I can just send him an e-mail, or give him a call, maybe.


----------



## pelirroja67 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, me again,I just found an online pharmaceutical shop that sell Miralax (or Forlax, as it's called over here) without prescription. What is the normal dosis your gastroenterologist prescribes? I'm very high on the lactulose, so I think I need 20 mgrs. minimum. Is this a correct estimate? (I have to sort out everything by myself, without any doctor, of course with your much appreciated help}I also checked out this doctor Smout, and there isn't any easy way to contact him (our university shows every staff member's address, but Utrecht is a bit more discrete, I'm afraid) but from what I've read so far I deduce he's a researcher, assisting graduate students, conducting research, publishing.But of course he could put me in the right direction of other who do see patients.I'm trying again tomorrow (over here it's almost bed time)Thanks again


----------

